# got a new toy



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It's called a Garmin Eco Route HD. It's an optional accessory for some of Garmin Nuvi's that support blue tooth. It's about the size of a pack of cigarettes. You mount it underneath your dash and plug the cord into the obd2 port and it sends all sorts of vehicle information to your nav screen. It's got 5 gauges displayed at once and you just push each one of the gauges and a big list pops up and you pick what you want from the list for that gauge to display. It's that simple. And awesome, lol. 

Costs 100 bucks. I bought mine from Garmin's website. My particular navigation unit model is the 3790 LMT, was expensive, at $400, but the Eco Route HD works with most of the cheaper ones as well. You just have to have one with blue tooth and go to the Garmin website to download the necessary software to your gps and you're off and running. I've got my set up pretty much how Garmin had the gauges picked out. Water temp, intake air temp, intake manifold pressure, % load on engine, and tach. You can also have your timing displayed, mph, mass airflow readings, throttle body position reading, and a whole lot more. Sorry pic is blurry, was driving to work when took the pic, lol.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is sweet. Does it do ETs, 60', and the drag stuff? Nice, wonder if it works with a Magellan..


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No, only works with Garmins. I don't know if it does drag stuff or not. Haven't got to play with it yet, just messed with switching gauges around. I do know that there is a whole screen of icons and options on the Nuvi that are there now that weren't there before. Most of it is gas mileage stuff and how much $ you spent from the time you turn the key on to the time you turn it off. Depressing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool, but WTH didn't they just build the GPS into that unit instead of making it an add on unit??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

dustyminpin said:


> Most of it is gas mileage stuff and how much $ you spent from the time you turn the key on to the time you turn it off. Depressing.


Yep, takes the fun out of romping on it.. My dad had a caddy that had an little fuel economy light on the dash, Dad would watch that while I was driving, if it turned on I heard about it. Stupid light, wanted to pop the bulb..


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Good question Rukee. My guess is simply the almighty dollar. What better way to squeeze another 100 bucks out of the consumer?...


----------

